# Wow, you have got to be kidding me.



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

This story was on the radio here this morning. I feel sorry for you michiganders.

http://www.mlive.com/news/jackson/index.ssf/2011/02/man_faces_misdemeanor_charge_o.html


----------

